# ferrari "Barn find", well actually "Aster Big Boy"



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, to my was like finding something unique. Yesterday for the first time, I saw what I bought about 2 years ago, but because it was in payments, I received the engine yesterday. It is like new, still in the box, packed, with everything inside. I think is a 1st batch production, since I have not opened yet. I took some pictures that I will post but I will not opened totally until finding out if I am going to keep it. My trust in the person who sold it to me pay off. It was risky because I kept paying the engine without really knowing if the person was gonna honor the deal or that the engine was really as he said an Aster Big Boy totally new. But I guess sometimes I liked to take risks and belive in the persons word. It must be beatifull, and i HAVE A berkshire and a Aster Shay #12 that is coming the same way but from Europe. 

I kept looking so many years for a Big Boy, that I find one 3 years ago in an Auction but a British person won it and pay close to $20,000.00 usd, including fee. I was lucky not to buy it at that time because mine is totally new, undisturbed, for nearly 20 years. This person sold 2 other big boys (electric) before I convince her to sell me this one in payments. I fill very lucky and like sometime Steve from Houston told me, If I have to sell one of my engines, I rather stay to the last with the Big Boy. I will post some photos so that you can see how amazing feels to see the box and starting to open. You know, I really like collectors who keep everything the way they received. I am a very happy owner know.

Best regards,

Patricio Rivero


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You have lots more patience that I! Congrats on the acquisition!


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Back in early April, David Leech had two brand new Big Boys for sale at their original cost when they were first released. It's too bad you missed out on that deal!
















Rob Medaows

Los Angeles


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, if I am not mistaken, that was April,s fool Rob.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I almost fell for that one too.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Privero.
As you know I bought a Big Boy recently and am enjoying running it every chance I get. It will never be appreciated as much by some one else down the line and I see no reason to put it on a shelf and watch it gather dust. As you can see from my earlier post "She" runs great , either slow or fast.
Take her out of the box and share and enjoy.
I believe ther is one that might be available soon at around 20.000.


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

well, know that i look at the photos, it is confirmed that it is number 29 out of 75, second batch. Engine number #4024. I will try to post some photos.


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see you are unpacking it. Must be like Christmas when you were 9 years old!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

just what's the big deal? I guess I need more photos?


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Are those white gloves or wick material??  white gloves? really? com'on!!!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Those gloves are great, I got a pair with my Hornby live steam mallard. Simular to an ov-glove, doesn't transfer heat easily


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

At one time All Aster engines came with a pair of white cotton gloves, touch-up paint, a little bottle of steam oil and a tool kit, open end wrenches, screw driver, syringes and Allen keys.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like brand new to me.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 16 Nov 2010 11:52 PM 
At one time All Aster engines came with a pair of white cotton gloves, touch-up paint, a little bottle of steam oil and a tool kit, open end wrenches, screw driver, syringes and Allen keys. 
Another thing that Aster Snobs love to show off at steamups, I guess!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

